

Can you have a comma before because? - telemachos
http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=3338

======
ColinWright
An interesting article that reflects on the question of "Good Style" in
writing code:

What rules are rules, what rules are guidelines, what guidelines are good?

What constitutes "Good Style"?

The writer of the article says that:

    
    
        A good writer will think about the structure and
        rhythm of a written sentence, and make decisions
        about where to place the very slight pause for
        thought or breath that a comma intuitively signals,
        or to separate words or phrases that ought not to
        be run together.
    

What similar things can be said about a good coder?

I do feel included to point out the following:

    
    
        Now, do you really fell inclined to say Lewis Carroll couldn't write?
                           ^^^^
    

Oops. (it doesn't detract from the main thrust of the article, that it is
difficult and dangerous to try to capture style with rules.)

